# [Q] android 2.3/3.0 on the WM8650



## potatodevice (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi all, (first post yeey)
i've buyed a Wondermedia WM8650, but i wanna upgrade it to Android 3.0 (2.3 is also okay) current OS is 2.2 Froyo.


----------



## potatodevice (Apr 10, 2011)

*nobody?*

+bump+
nobody got an answer?


----------



## snareplayer1993 (Apr 10, 2011)

I would love to do the same thing! I also need a new rom because i want to be able to root. I want to be able to get rid of these Chinese apks and be able to connect to a ad-hoc network.


----------



## potatodevice (Apr 12, 2011)

*Root?*



snareplayer1993 said:


> I would love to do the same thing! I also need a new rom because i want to be able to root. I want to be able to get rid of these Chinese apks and be able to connect to a ad-hoc network.

Click to collapse



What is rooting?


----------



## potatodevice (Apr 15, 2011)

*another bump*

title says all... bumpbump


----------



## CASHVILLEBOS (Apr 15, 2011)

potatodevice said:


> What is rooting?

Click to collapse



Rooting is basically flashing your phone for more customizations, faster speeds, basically making your phone "YOUR PHONE" if that makes sense....lol Im new to this but thats what i get out of it. I rooted my Epic 4g lastnite for the 1st time.


----------



## Mr G2X (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been reading a lot of blogs/forums for the Wonder Media WM8650 Tablet ....I know that there are 4-5 diffrrnt tablets like this with the same specs...some have branded names on the back...some don't...some have blue LED lights on boot up and some don't...some also vibrate on boot up and some don't

Well I have a "Wonder Media WM8650 Tablet

8inch screen
Model number=Wonder Media wm8650
Android Version 2.2
Kernel version 2.6.32.9-default
Build number generic-eng 2.2 froyo v1.2.3-20110409.211203

I have a front facing camera
G-sensor
No brand name on the back
No "blue" LED light on boot up
BUT IT "DOES" VIBRATE ON BOOT UP

IS THERE ANYINE WITH ANY KNOWLEDGE OR WHO HAS THE SAME TABLET THAT CAN HELP ME WITH...ROOTING/UPDATING/FLASHING/OVERCLOCKING/UPGRADING/CUSTOM ROMS ...ETC ...TO MAKE THE TABLET PERFORM FASTER/RUN SMOOTHER/BETTER...PLEASE!!!!...OR ARE THERE ANY LINKS AVAILABLE TO HELP ME....I DONT HAVE A USB PORT ON THE TABLET SO I KNOW EVERYTHING HAS TO BE DONE THROUGH THE SD CARD...PLEASE!!!!PLEASE!!!!PLEASE!!!! HELP!!!!...THANK YOU 

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## gysmow (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a wondermedia tablet also.
I upgraded it and it's rooted.
All you need is here techknow.freeforums.org/viewforum.php?f=7&start=
All models


----------



## Roshi69 (Aug 17, 2011)

does anyone think the touch screen on this device is horrible? have to push hard


----------



## juzz86 (Aug 17, 2011)

No guarantees, but try SuperOneClick. You can get it at the 'Easy Root' link in my signature! If it doesn't work, it won't hurt your phone


----------



## yellowsquad15 (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anybody know how to get the video skpe or video oovoo on this tablet ?

Sent from my PG06100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## up4sd (Aug 24, 2011)

as far as i know, this tablet don't support skype video chat,i also tried tango and fring, all of them can't


yellowsquad15 said:


> Does anybody know how to get the video skpe or video oovoo on this tablet ?
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## wjschaffhauser (Oct 17, 2011)

techknow.freeforums.org has a  2.3 universal rom for Wondermedia WM8650 tablets.


----------



## bonell (Nov 4, 2011)

wjschaffhauser said:


> techknow.freeforums.org has a  2.3 universal rom for Wondermedia WM8650 tablets.

Click to collapse



Have you tried it?

can you link me there? I´m running a UBEROID 2.2 Rom, and would love to try 2.3, 

thanks.


----------



## wjschaffhauser (Nov 4, 2011)

bonell said:


> Have you tried it?
> 
> can you link me there? I´m running a UBEROID 2.2 Rom, and would love to try 2.3,
> 
> thanks.

Click to collapse



techknow.freeforums.org/universal-uberoid-wm8650-1-5-5-honeycombmod-v10-1-t1317.html[/url] 

This is the newest version on uberdroid, i have a older version installed, but i plan on trying this one myself whenever i get my tablet back (I accidentally left it at a cabin by the lake) it looks like they have added alot since the old versions.


----------



## no_pride (Nov 5, 2011)

wjschaffhauser said:


> techknow.freeforums.org/universal-uberoid-wm8650-1-5-5-honeycombmod-v10-1-t1317.html[/url]
> 
> This is the newest version on uberdroid, i have a older version installed, but i plan on trying this one myself whenever i get my tablet back (I accidentally left it at a cabin by the lake) it looks like they have added alot since the old versions.

Click to collapse



Tried this one yesterday...Touchscreen is now very responsive. Haven't tested the tablet thoroughly but 1 negative I noticed is the sound became softer. I had to use a headset to hear the music i was listening to.


----------



## Tsaukpaetra (Nov 20, 2011)

*2.3? If the sources are available, maybe...*

The roms sited on technow are still 2.2, but themed to look like 2.3. I haven't seen anything that indicates gingerbread will run on this as of yet...
Although I'm still trying to get the touchscreen working on it. May be a while I've tried 5 "option" numbers so far...


----------



## Jimmy Thrashmetal (Nov 26, 2011)

*This may help!*

I installed Modroid V011 lite from HERE in a 7" Wondermedia 8650 green led, and it works great, the only issue I have is the battery icon that always shows 100%, but it doesn't bother me 




If I helped you, please hit the "Thanks" button


----------



## oostah (Dec 5, 2011)

Jimmy Thrashmetal said:


> I installed Modroid V011 lite from HERE in a 7" Wondermedia 8650 green led, and it works great, the only issue I have is the battery icon that always shows 100%, but it doesn't bother me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this site has roms i have tried just about them all. on my wm8650 10" green led vibrates at start.
from what i have seen and experienced with thees wm8650 is you need to know led color and if it vibrates at start + screen size. these are easy to flash roms to.


----------



## plktom123 (Dec 5, 2011)

2.2 can upgrade to [email protected]@

so amazing


----------



## potatodevice (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi all, (first post yeey)
i've buyed a Wondermedia WM8650, but i wanna upgrade it to Android 3.0 (2.3 is also okay) current OS is 2.2 Froyo.


----------



## roland boyd (Dec 7, 2011)

point me in the right direction plz for 3.0 upgrade. thank you


----------



## milindlokde (Dec 22, 2011)

*WM8650 10 inch tablet*

Hello,
     I am having WM8650 10-inch tablet. It has green led and no vibration. I have downloaded the Uberoid ROM but can't identify my Tablet from the list. I tried 'factory reset' on the tablet, but now the tablet is always showing the 'Restoring factory data..' screen and it can't go any further. Even after coping the Uberoid ROM on SDCARD, it still continues showing 'factory reset..' screen. (I had tried rooting this device uisng 'z4root'. This may be the reason it has hanged on factory reset.')

     Please help me get this Tablet out of this loop.


----------



## nickmcminn60 (Jan 8, 2012)

*EASY ROOT!*



milindlokde said:


> Hello,
> I am having WM8650 10-inch tablet. It has green led and no vibration. I have downloaded the Uberoid ROM but can't identify my Tablet from the list. I tried 'factory reset' on the tablet, but now the tablet is always showing the 'Restoring factory data..' screen and it can't go any further. Even after coping the Uberoid ROM on SDCARD, it still continues showing 'factory reset..' screen. (I had tried rooting this device uisng 'z4root'. This may be the reason it has hanged on factory reset.')
> 
> Please help me get this Tablet out of this loop.

Click to collapse



I just got a WM-8650 but mine has a full keyboard and is not touch screen, Ran Gingerbreak and rooted without a hitch. remember to turn on USB debugging. Will probably bring some support to this device also, time depending.


----------



## milindlokde (Jan 9, 2012)

*Got it working*



milindlokde said:


> Hello,
> I am having WM8650 10-inch tablet. It has green led and no vibration. I have downloaded the Uberoid ROM but can't identify my Tablet from the list. I tried 'factory reset' on the tablet, but now the tablet is always showing the 'Restoring factory data..' screen and it can't go any further. Even after coping the Uberoid ROM on SDCARD, it still continues showing 'factory reset..' screen. (I had tried rooting this device uisng 'z4root'. This may be the reason it has hanged on factory reset.')
> 
> Please help me get this Tablet out of this loop.

Click to collapse



I got it working with uberoid v10/v11beta3.  The mistake I was doing was coping the ROM and running it on the same SD card. Now I copied the ROM to Computer, ran 'changer.bat' on computer, then let the 'changer.bat' script copy the ROM to SDCARD. Now the issue is my camera is not working and it hangs android. Also the screen remains inverted whichever way I turn it and the touch response is on opposite side of screen. These all with option 19 - M013S. I have registered on the Uberoid forum and posted it there. I tried finding original ROM from www.wm8650.net the site is too slow with my GPRS connection.


----------



## roland boyd (Jan 10, 2012)

uberoid bricked my device and seller won't replace. So be careful on what you flash



Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## nickmcminn60 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Adding it to the list of 360 Devices be patient!*



roland boyd said:


> uberoid bricked my device and seller won't replace. So be careful on what you flash
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



*Im picking up Development on the WM 8650 with green led's

There are a lot of these devices so if we cant get a Development section, Ill put one on my site!*


----------



## Mishu69 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Easy to install Uberoid on WM8650*

Now is easy to install Uberoid.
Try this (copy/paste) :
pctablet.ro/instalarea-uberoid-pe-tablete-cu-procesor-wm8650-nu-a-fost-niciodata-atat-de-usoara/
Follow the two steps and everything will be ok !


----------



## mothemak (Feb 8, 2012)

nickmcminn60 said:


> *Im picking up Development on the WM 8650 with green led's
> 
> There are a lot of these devices so if we cant get a Development section, Ill put one on my site!*

Click to collapse



Hi nickmcminn60, I wanted to know if you were able to start any development on the WM8650 yet & if so, where I can find the forum site\info? Thanks!


----------



## prioxxx (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello,I have the tablet wm8650 and I have been searching all the net to find information about change the rom.I found some forums but they don't help me.Who can tell me to update the rom?


----------



## bvt20 (Apr 6, 2012)

*about upgrade android OS*

hi this is vishal i just buy android tablet 7" with support of 3g,wifi and sim card slot, and its come with 2.2 os , but when i try WM8650 i lost everything even its not starting , so please suggest me what should i have to do now? please help


----------



## rikkinon (Apr 29, 2012)

*disappointed in this m709b*

ordered m709b 7" tablet w/ keyboard 2 days ago. i get it in today and BRAND NEW OUT THE BOX, TOUCHSCREEEN DOES NOT FUNCTION PROPERLY! it does not scroll in middle, having problems getting it to slide to next window. this product is HORRIBLE and given 70$, do NOT BUY THIS TABLET, or buy any product from this manufacturer for any reason! i am absolutely disappointed. if there is a no return policy, it is probably b/c the product is crap and NON FUNCTIONAL. 

honeycombmod is still froyo and functions the SAME, it DOESNT. just a big let down. scratches are on the screen when it was listed as brand new in box.. amazing how horrible this product is and how disappointed, just FOMG ITS HORRIBLE!

---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 AM ----------

Can someone please post a link of 2.3 or 3 or 4 ANYTHING but stock or bs froyo?


----------



## brewhoxs (Jul 14, 2012)

Now this what i called Android Tab for beginners...


----------



## TheGUYuk (Nov 5, 2012)

*hey I have one*



brewhoxs said:


> Now this what i called Android Tab for beginners...

Click to collapse





Hey i have a WM8650 with green led, 7 inch screen , wifi, vibrate etc, will I bricked it and need a new rom..

Why am I answering here? well before I bricked it, I found I could download games, apps etc that worked! even had the angry birds series running on it! 

Goggle play don't like the tablet but this sites android section does      3 w's dot pandaapp dot com

i cannot post links but pm me if you want it

Anyone got a clue on a working rom for me please pm  me


----------



## lineaira (Oct 1, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but the latest flashable version of Uberoid for the WM8650 is 12.1.

There is a Dutch site which explains how to install and which provides a download link for the ROM:
http://www.ohwzo.nl/uberoid-12-1-fi...ovatec-promedia-e-v-a-wm8650-android-tablets/
This page is of 3-october-2012

The download link provided is:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2....1_22SEP2012-TekNotes_Leeh33_HcH_OhwzO.nl.zip

Have fun flashing!


----------

